# Calling hogs?



## bighonkinjeep (Aug 14, 2017)

Most guys I know simply bait hogs and wait on them to show. Sometimes I may not have time to make 2 trips and bait them if I'm hunting far from home. The other day I saw a video of some folks using an electronic game caller to bring them in. Have any of ya'll used a game call on hogs and if so did it seem effective?

Is there a particular call other than suey suey suey that seems most effective?


----------



## mattuga (Aug 15, 2017)

I thought you were kidding...but Iowa has this idea nailed down it seems

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=II5AawREbO0 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUY9FmBvqms

I'd stick with a corn pile or hunting sign


----------



## transfixer (Aug 15, 2017)

I thought he was trolling,  especially with the suey, suey stuff,  which ain't gonna work on wild hogs,  but look up hog zombies on youtube ,  they're using recordings they've made of hogs squealing and grunting,  and evidently it does work ?  They have quite a few videos of it working,   I have the Ruger Ihunt app on my phone,  and I knew there were wild pig calls on there, but never gave it a second thought,  didn't figure it would work,   now I'm going to try it next time I go to the lease,  can't hurt ,,  just might work ,  we'll see . 

     I can't believe there are people that would get up in front of a crowd and act like an idiot like some of those in the calling contests do ?   Ain't enough money to get me to do that ,,,,


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Aug 15, 2017)

No Guys I'm not trolling.
Yeah, the suey, suey, suey, part was just something I figured I'd better throw in before a wisecracker beat me to it. 
 I know using game calls on other species that some sounds, cadence etc. sends a more attractive or appropriate message for the situation. Usually hogs are a target of opportunity for me and I rarely go after them specifically so I'm not very likely to spend a lot of time prepping an area to hunt or calling from a deer stand. Just figured there was someone around the community that had tried it or could comment on results calling them in.
If you give it a try TF let us know what happens.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Aug 15, 2017)

Never used a call but when sneaking up on feeding hogs I shuffle my feet and make low grunting sounds to keep them calm as I get close.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 16, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Extreme-Dimension-Wildlife-Calls-Bluetooth/dp/B00TP7MPH0
I have one of these and the ihunt app on my phone. It has a bunch of realistic hog sounds. 
I have used it maybe six different sits and saw no hogs. I have also sat six times without the caller and not seen hogs.
I don't know if it is going to work or not but I will keep playing with it.
It is really loud if the volume is turned up. Don't doze off with it set on "Big Boar grunt" in your shirt pocket and accidently press the button. I thought one had me!


----------



## red neck richie (Sep 12, 2017)

You can download an app for any animal sound you want on your phone. I use a Bluetooth speaker to project the sound. I have tried to call in pigs with it many times. I have had minimal success with it. Corn works better. The coyote call works well. I got 3 different packs responding to the call one night. I had a turkey respond to an app call as well.


----------



## florida boy (Sep 13, 2017)

I have used the baby pig distress sound on my foxpro a few times with success . While crow hunting a few years ago prior to our first set up I seen a sounder by a river slough and tried the pig distress sound just to see what would happen . Two big sows came charging in and I shot them both in the head at less than 10 yards . I burnt up close to a box of number 6's shooting piglets . They didnt quite know what to do since momma wasnt running off .


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 13, 2017)

I watched that gal on a youtube video calling one out...............she says sometimes it works, sometimes it don't

I have tried it to no avail...........but I'll do it again.

 I like that cruncher call. It sounds cool and I got a big pig to come to me after about 5 minutes or so. May have been headed my way to begin with, but I like it and will use it again


----------



## NickDeer (Feb 15, 2021)

Now I'm wondering if this would work?? Lol


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 15, 2021)

Watch Hog Zombie on you tube. The man and wife make a living calling them in. Nothing works all the time........even the blessed Mazola bush.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 15, 2021)

This past year I had two times I wish I had carried the speaker with me.
First time I think a couple of hogs were worrying a female down in the creek out of sight behind a wall of canes.
Second time I was sitting in a small tripod stand on the edge of cutover watching a feeder. What sounded like a giant pig was moving all around me in the tall weeds grunting and snorting like crazy. I never could tell where he was for sure but he was within 15 yards.
I think the call might have brought pigs in both times. 
Thinking of getting a smaller speaker so I will be more inclined to carry it with me.I have this one right now. It is loud but bulky to carry!


----------



## sleepr71 (Feb 15, 2021)

Just remember: Pigs can smell better than Deer can..and will likely circle downwind of the call(to see who that is making all the fuss). The exception might be a Sow that thinks a Piglet is in distress.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 15, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Watch Hog Zombie on you tube. The man and wife make a living calling them in. Nothing works all the time........even the blessed Mazola bush.



I got the app on my phone that has his calls and I’ve used it three times and I know for a fact it worked twice. Both times I saw hogs before I turned it on and watched them come to me across a field through the thermal.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 15, 2021)

sleepr71 said:


> Just remember: Pigs can smell better than Deer can..and will likely circle downwind of the call(to see who that is making all the fuss). The exception might be a Sow that thinks a Piglet is in distress.




Out of all the hogs we’ve caught with dogs I’ve never watched my back for a sow coming to see about her pigs but a yote coming in is another story.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 15, 2021)

sghoghunter said:


> Out of all the hogs we’ve caught with dogs I’ve never watched my back for a sow coming to see about her pigs but a yote coming in is another story.


About got ran over by a big boar that was coming in because I walked up on two small boars, and when they spooked he ran in to see what all the commotion was. He was raising cane and coming fast. My son was a few yards from me and had the gun. He was only about 10 at the time so he didn't really know what to do so he didn't shoot. It happened quick


----------



## Todd E (Feb 15, 2021)

sghoghunter said:


> I got the app on my phone that has his calls and I’ve used it three times and I know for a fact it worked twice. Both times I saw hogs before I turned it on and watched them come to me across a field through the thermal.



I've used it too.....phone app playing to my blue tooth speaker......
I know it works. I never worry about naysayers.


----------

